
Elon Musk's giant lithium ion battery completed by Tesla in South Australia - CPAhem
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-23/worlds-most-powerful-lithium-ion-battery-finished-in-sa/9183868
======
basicplus2
Coupled with the state's newly installed fleet of backup diesel generators,
the battery could stop thousands of households unexpectedly losing power for
half an hour or so..

yeh its the diesel back up generators that are the guarantee..

